# Bacon wraped jalipeno



## jrollins (Dec 17, 2006)

How long do you smoke them for.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 17, 2006)

Usually about 3 hrs. @ 225*ish.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 17, 2006)

jrollins you can check out this link to SoFlaQuer's ABT thread. It should get you going in the right direction.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=20

Keep smokin


----------



## jrollins (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you that is what i wanted to know


----------

